# F.S. 70gal Set-up



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

After much debate I have come to accept that it's time to bring the big tanks down. I have a 70 gal complete set up with 405 fluval, fluval heater, t5ho lights, substrate you name it i probably have it.... 
Asking $350 for the entire 70 gal setup!! I'm hoping that I can sell as a package rather than tearing it apart, I also have fish in the tank (redfin shark, 3 tiger barbs) which will need to find homes.(Not as feeder fish) Thanx for reading. If there's interest out there willing to sell items off just as long the tank with stand and hood go first...

*Pic of the 70 Gallon:*


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

any pictures of the bow front one? and cau you please list the fish you need to rehome?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Yes I can although it won't be the best pic....lol...using ma berry and well the pics can be something....Fish that need homes are the ones listed in ma sig for the 70 n 46. I will work on gettin pics up I prolly have some oldies saved on ma comp. Thanx for reading


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

As of now the Angels are spoken for the Silvertips and GBR's are also spoken for.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Are the plants going as well or are you keeping them?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Everything including plants that are worth salvaging. PM me


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Angles gone....Silvertips n GBR's goin 2morrow.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Livestock remaining: Red fin Shark, 3 tiger barbs, a school of long fin leopard danios... 

Equipment: 70 gal tank hood and stand,fluval 405 filter, heater, digi thermometer, Seachem Substrate. t5ho 2 bulb fixture plus another mounted to hood.

46 Bow with stand, heater, fluval 304, digi thermometer, Fish need it t5ho fixture 2 bulb. For this tank i have the above mentioned lighting and the original lighting that came with the tank.

Misc. Stuff: Water testing kit, python, extra food, meds....too much to mention...

Any other inquiries feel free to msg here or PM me....have an awesome week everyone...


----------



## tonywp (Apr 2, 2011)

t5ho lights how long is the light? 48'? how much it will be? pls pm me thank u


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

PM'd back.......


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Also forgot that I have a Rena Xp Filter. Xp2 if I'm right. Ready to go $70


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Friday Bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Sunny Day Bumpity Bump Bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Bumpitybumpbump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Am now parting out....if you need or want something shoot me a msg....Have a great weekend all.....


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Heads up to all interested...I won't be selling the heaters and filters (except the XP2) till all fish and plants are gone...Sorry should have stated that sooner...Have an AWESOME LOOOOOOONG WEEKEND ER'ONE....


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

hey are you able to list what you have left and how much you want as for part out
o Im also interested in the chilli rasabora, how many you have?

thanks


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I think 3 chilli's and i will compile a list once I have a lil more time...thanks for everyone's patience with ma slow butt....


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

still available....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have a glass top for the bow? I'm looking for one.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Back to Skool Bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Price Reduced for 70 gallon...just want it gone...am keeping the Bow Front...any takers???


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Will sacrifice the whole 70gallon setup for $350 if anybody is interested> email me at [email protected] as I am rarely ever online here. Thanx kindly


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

bumpity bump bump =)


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

*danio*

How big is ur school of the danio, we are looking to add to our danio tank. And what would u want for them


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

shelby67 said:


> How big is ur school of the danio, we are looking to add to our danio tank. And what would u want for them


No danios all ma fish are gone but...tiger barbs and redtail/fin shark...


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Still have the set up...with 3 tiger barbs to good home not as feeder fish tho... available...willing to let go for 300 dollars...comes with everything..lights filter heater....etc...email me if interested as I'm not here too often....HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU!!


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

bumpity bummmmp bummmmp


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Bumpity bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Sold sold sold


----------

